# My two Siamese keep fighting! Please help!



## catscouse (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi,

I was just hoping that someone could give me any advice that may help me avoid having to re-home one of my siamese cats. 

I adopted a four year old male siamese in August, who happens to be the father of my three year old female siamese who we have had since she was a kitten. (Both neutered) He had been kept as a stud in a breeders garden shed since he was approx 1 yrs old and had not been socialised. He was very timid when he first arrived but after alot of coaxing he has now turned into a very loving and affectionate boy.

However since he arrived they just won't even tolerate each other and if either comes too close they just start howling, hissing and end up in a huge cat fight, the male siamese always seems to come off worse.

I have tried advice from the vet, such as keeping them seperated, which is not easy and is becoming a bind for me and my husband. I have also tried Feliway diffusers and am about to try Zylkene.

If I can't sort out this problem ASAP I am going to have to re-home him, which I really don't want to do as he is an adorable boy.

If anybody can offer any advice or guidance to help my situation I would be most grateful.

Thanks

Catscouse


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

i'm not sure about this - but hopefully someone else will know what to do - good luck


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i think i read somewere 

siamese have to be kept together as a pair from birth 

or have just a single one as they are likely to fight 

you migt be better of reoming him or getting a family member to have him so you can see him

xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

You need to go back to basics and introduce them all over again take a look at this fact sheet on introducing http://www.ukrcc.co.uk/Introductions.pdf I know it says ragdoll but its the same for all cats really and if that doesn't work go to your vet and ask to be referred to a pet behaviourist but make sure its one that deals with cats mostly they are costly but can help sometimes.Make sure you have plenty of resources e.g beds,food stations ,water stations,litter trays golden rule one tray per cat plus one,hidey places and look outs both high up and low down,posts and toys and not all in the same place so one cat doesn't stop the other from getting to something and remember this can be done by just a look not just by fighting. good luck.keep us updated


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How long ago was he neuterd?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Cs, Feel for you on this,As KJ suggested you need to go right back to basics,as if he was neutered late on he'll still possibly have his instincts maybe out of habit,maybe because they were ultra strong in the first place,also dunno how he was treated when he was an active stud,either way going back to basics will take time,patience and lots of consistency and if you try and really can't cope then get in touch with his breeder and ask them to put you in touch with meezer breed clubs and they will help in re-homing him i'm sure,given the little you have said on his background he may need to be an only cat Please do keep us updated on any progress


----------



## catscouse (Jan 10, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> You need to go back to basics and introduce them all over again take a look at this fact sheet on introducing http://www.ukrcc.co.uk/Introductions.pdf I know it says ragdoll but its the same for all cats really and if that doesn't work go to your vet and ask to be referred to a pet behaviourist but make sure its one that deals with cats mostly they are costly but can help sometimes.Make sure you have plenty of resources e.g beds,food stations ,water stations,litter trays golden rule one tray per cat plus one,hidey places and look outs both high up and low down,posts and toys and not all in the same place so one cat doesn't stop the other from getting to something and remember this can be done by just a look not just by fighting. good luck.keep us updated


Thank you for reply.Have just started Zylkene today.Will look at intros site.Strange thing is they swap foodbowls and also litter trays depending on which part of the house they are in


----------



## catscouse (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## catscouse (Jan 10, 2009)

spid said:


> i'm not sure about this - but hopefully someone else will know what to do - good luck


Thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## catscouse (Jan 10, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> i think i read somewere
> 
> siamese have to be kept together as a pair from birth
> 
> ...


Thanks you may well be right.


----------



## catscouse (Jan 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> How long ago was he neuterd?


It was in September.


----------



## catscouse (Jan 10, 2009)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Hi Cs, Feel for you on this,As KJ suggested you need to go right back to basics,as if he was neutered late on he'll still possibly have his instincts maybe out of habit,maybe because they were ultra strong in the first place,also dunno how he was treated when he was an active stud,either way going back to basics will take time,patience and lots of consistency and if you try and really can't cope then get in touch with his breeder and ask them to put you in touch with meezer breed clubs and they will help in re-homing him i'm sure,given the little you have said on his background he may need to be an only cat Please do keep us updated on any progress


Thank you, I will keep trying for now.......


----------

